

Why binary and not ternary computing? - olalonde
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/764439/why-binary-and-not-ternary-computing

======
Frenchgeek
[http://www.computer-museum.ru/english/setun.htm](http://www.computer-
museum.ru/english/setun.htm)

and

[http://sourceforge.net/projects/tunguska/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/tunguska/)

I've seen a few more recent declaration of building one, but most of it
without results.

So I guess we use binary mostly because our whole toolchain is designed to
work that way. And people aren't very motivated when it come to reinventing
the wheel.

